# Bone Marrow



## JeFFLo

i read a lil about the contents of bone marrow on the internet, seems that it is high in protein,fats, and iron. so i saved my chicken bones after eating dinner tonight, cracked them open with a hammer and scraped the marrow into the tank. my 3 vinny serras loved it, and even my elong who hardly eats in front of me ate it right when i dropped it in...hmm i wonder if this could be the key to fast growth..anyone ever experiment with this?


----------



## balluupnetme

Interesting I wonder if my rhom would eat some marrow...I don't know about chicken bone marrow but I do know that the guts and bones in smelt have a lot of nutrients such as calcium that promotes growth


----------



## BRUNER247

Problem is you used cooked bones for the marrow. Nothing beats living tissue including bones & marrow. This is why I defend feeding live. Calcium,blood, guts, brains, whole nine yards is packed with protein, & nutrients that can't be had anywhere but by feeding live.


----------



## JeFFLo

BRUNER247 said:


> Problem is you used cooked bones for the marrow. Nothing beats living tissue including bones & marrow. This is why I defend feeding live. Calcium,blood, guts, brains, whole nine yards is packed with protein, & nutrients that can't be had anywhere but by feeding live.


i thought about that too and i wonder if a lot of the protein and nutrients were lost in the cooking process. you're right though, nothing can beat live.


----------



## balluupnetme

yea and make sure the feeders are quarantined


----------



## BRUNER247

A ton of the nutrients are lost in cooking. Just like cooking veggies. Eating a cooked veggies is at best half as good or nutrient as a raw one. Even a uncooked dead & gutted fish can't compare to a live fish with life still pumping through it. This is why imo even goldfish are fine, the good far out weighs the bad as long as they're getting plenty of variety. You can use feeders to your advantage also. Take quarantined fish. If your dosing feeder fish with prazi-pro or paraguard & you feed these fish not only are your fish getting all the benefits of live but also a mini dose of the med from the feeder.


----------



## Redruckus

you can get beef leg bones cut in half to get the raw marrow out of them just scoop and put it into the tank no cooking needed im shure they would eat that also smelts and minnows are great feed because of such high nutrients but a very cold quarentine tank is needed minnows die in water over 65F fairly quickly

i have also noticed my natts dont eat the fat off cuts of meat i put in the tank they eat all the flesh but work around the fat


----------



## BRUNER247

Drip your minnows & they'll be fine. Oxygen is the main thing that kills minnows. All my tanks are 78-80 & I don't have a problem with them dying. Some actually make it a week or longer & I have kept couple minnows with my community tank & they've lived for months before I finally fed them. Feeding marrow alone your fish is getting one thing marrow. Feeding live they get marrow & all the other good stuff. & the minute you kill something the nutritional starts going down. I wouldn't feed fat. Why beefheart is recommended because of the low fat content, & still it should be trimmed off.


----------



## r1dermon

BRUNER247 said:


> A ton of the nutrients are lost in cooking. *Just like cooking veggies. Eating a cooked veggies is at best half as good or nutrient as a raw one.* Even a uncooked dead & gutted fish can't compare to a live fish with life still pumping through it. This is why imo even goldfish are fine, the good far out weighs the bad as long as they're getting plenty of variety. You can use feeders to your advantage also. Take quarantined fish. If your dosing feeder fish with prazi-pro or paraguard & you feed these fish not only are your fish getting all the benefits of live but also a mini dose of the med from the feeder.


do you have a source to back that number up?

i've heard differently...in-fact, i've read published studies in the british journal of medicine that suggest the only loss of nutrients comes with vitamin C, which declines 10% for a 2 minute cook time, and 29% for a half an hour...however, with cooking, vegetables like carrots actually INCREASED the amount of beta-carotene they contained...beta-carotene in the human body is converted to vitamin-A, which is a crucial component in aiding vision, sexual reproduction, bone growth, and immune system health. it also increases levels of lycopene in red fleshy fruits and veggies such as tomato's. lycopene is a major antioxidant, and studies suggest that it's actually better preserved in cooked veggies than it is in raw. on the same note, it's also more easily digested when contained in cooked veggies, since the cooking breaks down cell walls which hold the lycopene, and in the time it's present in the digestive tract of your body, it's more completely absorbed. nutrient loss is minimal in steamed veggies. the journal of science of food and agriculture published a study which concluded that steamed vegetables retain more than 90% of overall nutrient content, as well as the various antioxidant increases. microwaves destroyed 97% of all beneficial nutrients however, so the method employed plays a massive role in the final product.

furthermore, feeding live foods isn't the only option for a raw diet. feeding frozen dead foods is just as nutritious, and involves previously killed, much easier to care for, meat products. a lot of seafood you buy nowadays is flash frozen at sea the second it is pulled out of the water. these all retain their natural composition, every last nutrient.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Feeding live fish also won't provide marrow since fish bones don't contain marrow


----------



## BRUNER247

They still have bones-calcium. Feel free to feed frozen. Ill stick with my live & frozen. You can't honestly say a frozen anything is just as nutrient as the same thing with life flowing through it. Honestly why would you want to feed marrow. Nightcrawlers will provide a high protein diet without the fat. Ill stick with my minnows, silversides, mollies, dovii, rbp, krill, worms, pellets, & tilapia fillets.


----------



## r1dermon

BRUNER247 said:


> They still have bones-calcium. Feel free to feed frozen. Ill stick with my live & frozen. You can't honestly say a frozen anything is just as nutrient as the same thing with life flowing through it. Honestly why would you want to feed marrow. Nightcrawlers will provide a high protein diet without the fat. Ill stick with my minnows, silversides, mollies, dovii, rbp, krill, worms, pellets, & tilapia fillets.


i can respect your decision to want to feed live exclusively, but frozen is just as nutritious as live. unless you can show me anything that would even suggest otherwise?


----------



## BRUNER247

Who said anything bout feeding live exclusively? I feed way more frozen foods than live, scroll up. I have nothing against frozen but there's no way you can say a dead frozen minnow is as nutritious as a living minnow. Same with tilapia, or whatever.


----------



## r1dermon

why can't i? who's to say it's not? you realize that when you freeze something, everything is preserved right? every liquid, every cell, every part of whatever you're freezing is preserved until it's thawed, at which point it begins decomposition...


----------



## Deeks

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned it yet (there was a lot to read), but bone marrow is extremely fatty and probably not the best thing to be feeding piranhas.


----------



## BRUNER247

That's why I said why feed marrow anyhow. Nightcrawlers are psacked with protein & very little fat. & rider. So you feed frozen foods frozen? When you thaw a frozen food does it not start decompose?


----------



## r1dermon

it does start to decompose...but in the first minute or so in which it is consumed, after being thawed under cold running water, im sure it's not losing anything as opposed to live. AND i can keep 10lbs of it in my freezer...good luck breeding and keeping 10lbs of convicts without significant investment.


----------



## Briaan

A tank to breed them is a significant investment, you gotta feed them, clean the tank here and there, catch them, filters, food, and it takes time to wait for them to breed and grow. And decomposing is when something starts to break down the actual meat, once you thaw itsfine for a few hours. The point is, feeding live is nice, but frozen is more convienent and easier than feeding live, depending on what you feed. Night crawlers are safe as long as they are grown in a pesticide free environment, ideally organic compost. And they are as convienent as frozen, a lot of ps love them, but a varied diet is more important then a convienent diet.


----------

